# General > Pets Corner >  missing cat, east mey

## hilltopcattery

One of our cats has been missing since yesterday. He's a large black with white chest. We'd appreciate news of any sightings if anyone sees a cat of this description that they don't know in the area. Please call 01955 611332. Thanks

He is microchipped so when found can be positively identified

----------


## Liz

Hope you find him soon.

----------


## luskentyre

Here are a couple of photos of PJ.

----------


## Liz

Aw he's lovely.

It is awful when a beloved pet goes missing. I take it you will have tried all the outbuildings in your area? As you probably know the majority of missing cats have been shut in somewhere.

----------


## Liz

Bumping up.

----------


## DRM

I Came across this cat - It had been run over before I found him . I actually thought it was a black bag on the road but when I realised it was a cat I stopped and went back to see if it was just injured but I am afraid it was deceased , I lifted it from  the road and set it on the verge in the hope somebody would come across it - It was just above Kevin Makays farm on the right hand side going up the hill to east may on the main road. Sorry but I did knock on a house door but got no answer - if you PM me I can tell you exactly where I placed poor puss.  :-(

----------


## dousslesh

RIP PJ . You were a lovely boy and will be missed.

----------


## dollycat

What sad news, he looked a lovely cat. So sorry for the owners.

----------


## Liz

Aw I am so very sorry.  :Frown:  

DRM it was ever so good of you check on the poor cat and to try to alert the owners.

----------


## luskentyre

Another update...  The cat that was sadly found wasn't actually PJ.  It was taken to the vet and found to be a female cat, with no microchip (PJ is male and chipped).  My condolances to the owner of the poor puss that was found.

This obviously means that PJ is still at large though.  If you stay in the area, please do keep an eye out for him.  He's very much missed.

----------


## Liz

> Another update... The cat that was sadly found wasn't actually PJ. It was taken to the vet and found to be a female cat, with no microchip (PJ is male and chipped). My condolances to the owner of the poor puss that was found.
> 
> This obviously means that PJ is still at large though. If you stay in the area, please do keep an eye out for him. He's very much missed.


Whilst I am so very that another cat was killed I am relieved to hear it wasn't actually PJ.   

Most cats who go missing, especially at this time of year, have been shut in somewhere so worth checking all outbuildings in the area.

Really hope he is found safe and well soon.

----------


## luskentyre

I'm happy to report that, after over 2 months missing, PJ has been found safe and well and reunited with his owner.

----------


## unicorn

great news

----------


## dollycat

That is amazing, he had been gone for sooooo long!!!  What  is the story behind the cat being found, would love to know, thanks

----------


## Liz

That is such wonderful news!!!! I'd love to know the story as well Dollycat.  :Smile:

----------


## luskentyre

Well, I believe that PJ hadn't wandered too far and was living in an outbuilding where someone was feeding him.  A very happy ending to a long-running story!

----------


## Liz

The little rascal!lol

Maybe he just needed time to get used to being in the area before moving into his new home permanently. Thanks for the info Luskentyre.

----------

